# Stupid Question About Xp3 Quick Connect



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

what's the trick, or how the hell do you open and close the valve??? i completely forgot and it's not moving when i pull on it, definitely not trying to break it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should see this: http://www.rena.net/videos/filstar-xp.html


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

you should be able to lift the lever up and it should open. just make shure its unpluged.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sometimes you may need to push the body down and then use the lever as if the body is pulled up it will prevent the lever from moving


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Sometimes you may need to push the body down and then use the lever as if the body is pulled up it will prevent the lever from moving


I've had to do this before as well.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i got it, tanks finally set up. probably the worst set up i've gone through, just nothing went right lol.


----------

